# Imperial Guard Costume



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey guys!

(dont know if this is the right place to post this - feel free to move )

I am procrastinating making an imperial guardsman outfit!

I am thinking: heroic senior officer or veteran sergeant

I am looking for your input!

All i have for the costume so far:

Boots (army),
Trousers, shirt and jacket (army)
Beret (army)
Belt (army)
Brazzard (army)
and plenty of cardboard to make flak/armour out of

I am thinking i need a cape, and some weapons 

thanks

M


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I take it that is all soldier '95 DPMs? Also, for what it is worth regulars (in the UK at least) don't wear brassards, that is a cadet forces thing. If it is soldier '95 DPM then you will probably want to go for Catachan as they are probably the closest uniform-wise. In that case ditch your beret for a headband, get yourself an olive green vest or something and go from there.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

UPDATEk guys, i have decided the costume will be a Storm Trooper Veteran Sergeant!

ideas: power weapon, hellpistol, Carapace Armour, Melta Bombs, Grenades (on a strap across the chest (bandolier?)) and an Honorifica Imperialis, in total ill be worth 54 points 

ideas for the costume iteslf:

combat '95 DPM's  (no jacket)
power weapon made form sheets of foamcore (i dont have any!) 
hellpistol (also made from foamcore, with plastic add ons)
Honorifica Imperialis (just a medal, simple enough)
Carapace Armour and the drop trooper backpack:
I think that ill do it as the backpack is on thing, i put that on then the carapace from clips on to the straps somehow :S
also, i think that the backpack will be openable, so i can put a small case in it?
Grenades: tins or tubes of some sort, decorated (otherwise just foamcore)
Melta bombs: same as above, but with handles 

any other ideas welcome!

M

thanks for the imput!

1) yes they are '95 DPM's
2) ok, no brazzard, i will put rank on him somewhere else 
3) im thinking, cadian, not catachan 1) hate vests, 2) dont have any 3) look rubbish in them 
4) im gonna look through the IG codex, and pick up some more ides
5) about the berret, i wasnt too sure on it either, im thinking i might use it, and make my own cap-badge 

and also, about the flak armour/armour plates - i was thinking a dark brown colour (for camo purposes) but maybe black?

thanks

M


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Pretty cool idea! I have a complete army uniform myself (got it from my stepfather). All I'd have to do to make an IG uniform is make some weapons.
And for your shoulder plates you could use those things they design for gardening, some sort of oversized knee pads. I'm actually thinking of using them for paintball, but I don't think they'd let me in.

When you make your weapons, only use foamboard as filling. For the outside you should use plasticard, makes it more durable.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

or buy a laser tag gun and the whole chest add on with cable i know some one who did and its awesome


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

officer kerky said:


> or buy a laser tag gun and the whole chest add on with cable i know some one who did and its awesome


awesome idea!

i will now go and hunt down a second-hand laser tag set 

any1 have one that no longer works? PM me!

M


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

For camo i wouldn't suggest DPM's, something closer to either Multicam or Splinter pattern camo is closer to the karsakin look.

Hellpistol or bolt pistol looking weapon, Airsoft M4A1 with the stock and front grip taken off. or the G3 SAS.


----------

